
Ask HN: What Are Your Favourite Newsletters? - vaughnegut
I&#x27;ve been enjoying newsletter subscriptions recently, what is everyone&#x27;s favourites?
======
adambware
Political:

Axios

Others:

Intelligent Tuesday (Five Minute Journal)

Tim Ferriss 5-Bullet Friday

Daily Stoic

Aubrey Marcus

